# The British Association of Rodentologists???



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you heard of this before? What do you think, is it legitimate?

http://www.britishassociationofrodentologists.co.uk/index.html

Is "rodentology" even a word? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rodentology for guinea pigs and other rodents


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Are their courses accredited Shell?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend of mine has done the courses, I believe.... I was contemplating doing it after speaking to her about them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont know I just googled the word :lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I dont know I just googled the word :lol2:



:lol2:

Someone I'm aquainted with is doing one apparently.
I just didn't think it seemed legitimate.
Not that everything I haven't heard of isn't legitimate! 

I thought it sounded like an Animal Science or Animal Care course, dealing specifically with smaller pets.
I just thought, why not just do one of those courses and get yourself a recognised and respected qualification while you're at it?
Especially if you're going to be paying money for it.

I'll be corrected if the course is recognised and considered worthwhile, and I don't mean to upset or offend anyone who has taken it.
It's just that there are a lot of courses on offer these days that you can't really be sure of sometimes. :whistling2:


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

2 years ago i had cause to use a rodentologist, i had a piggy who simply wouldnt eat. the vets did multiple x-rays to check teeth and all the basic checks they can do but they couldnt find what was wrong with my boy.
we used a rodentologist in derby and she was fabulous, taught me how to mix up syringe feeds, with a healthy pigs poop to get my boy back on track.
the woman who runs the courses is called Vedra and she is well well known in the piggy world, and runs the cambridge cavy trust. xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

vedra at the cct is brilliant, helped me no end years ago when i had terrible skin problems in my piggers that the vets couldnt help me with.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Really? It sounds like you've all had great experiences!
I feel sorry for doubting it now!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fab woman who runs it. Really knows her stuff. Vets use her for advice. 

Had a mate of mine in Cyprus who had a poorly piggie and his vet knew nothing. She was great, I suspected bloat. He rang her and she gave him details of a good vet that he could get to in Cyprus and his Guinea is now back to full health.


----------

